# What AC/DC Srong?



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

If you were to learn only one AC/DC song, which one would it be? Any special reason why?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

OMG that's too hard a question for me to answer! lol

As soon as I saw this question I felt compelled to answer it. Attracted to it like a magnet. lol

I am a huge fan of theirs. I just love the way Angus plays. He's still kicking ass at 65!

I actually am thinking She's got The Jack. The blues presence in the song itself is huge. I really love the blues influence. I could listen to that solo all day long cuz I just don't tire of it. Every time I listen to it I hear something new. It's just a superb example of a classic blues song. I think though that I like Bon Scott better when it comes to this song!

This is such a dirty little sleazy song but I love it. I just love watching his fingers and seeing if I can identify certain runs and different dynamics in his soloing . It's always watch and learn from any of their live videos.

I will die an AC/DC fan. You already knew that though, didn't you? lol


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Let There Be Rock! 

Self explanatory.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

So many choices and I feel badly for not flying a little deeper into the vault but I couldn't resist the intro and the energy. Similar to wanting to be able to pull off Rush's Spirit of the Radio.

[video]


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Whole lotta Rosie


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Shot down in flames is my favorite ACDC song.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Shook me all night long is great for picking up cougars...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lola said:


> OMG that's too hard a question for me to answer! lol
> 
> *As soon as I saw this question I felt compelled to answer it.* Attracted to it like a magnet. lol


Lola, you, attracted to an AC/DC thread? No, I don't believe it!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Can I do an encore? In my teens I hadn't yet heard of ACDC but a buddy saw an ad for used albums so,off we go to this dude's apartment. In the pile was this album with a guitar player in a schoolboy outfit, standing in front of a lightning bolt. What the heck,I thought, an album called High Voltage had to be worth at least one listen. The used record store would take it if I didn't like it...but I liked it...a lot. One of the things I like about their songs is the variety in their opening licks. Some are slow building and moody, others are balls to the wall from the get go. I think it was the bagpipes in this one that got my attention. Bon's pipes were awesome too. Afterthought...this was way before School o Rock.

[video]


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Are we allowed to change our choice of song?

Never mind! I have an idea. I just have to ponder for a couple of minutes, maybe hours. You'll see though.

OMG it's an AC/DC all Friday nighter. My selection for tonight's entertainment will start of with "Gone Shooting" and will escalate from there. The house is all mine. I

I have my Sony speaker blue toothed to my laptop. I love AC/DC nights so much! I will get back with my spin on this thread.

Got to grab my guitar. I am so happy! After a long shitty day at work!

*For those about to rock, we salute you!*


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

leftysg said:


> Can I do an encore? In my teens I hadn't yet heard of ACDC but a buddy saw an ad for used albums so,off we go to this dude's apartment. In the pile was this album with a guitar player in a schoolboy outfit, standing in front of a lightning bolt. What the heck,I thought, an album called High Voltage had to be worth at least one listen. The used record store would take it if I didn't like it...but I liked it...a lot. One of the things I like about their songs is the variety in their opening licks. Some are slow building and moody, others are balls to the wall from the get go. I think it was the bagpipes in this one that got my attention. Bon's pipes were awesome too. Afterthought...this was way before School o Rock.
> 
> [video]


OK that's got to be in my top five of all AC/DC history!~ This song just kicks royal ass! OMG those bagpipes are sooooooooooo suited to this song! 

Excellent choice my friend and excellent taste!


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Down Payment Blues / Ride On for class

Riff Raff and Whole Lotta Rosie for sheer frantic shreddery


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

There's just so many, that's a tough one.

Live wire maybe, followed closely by Shoot to Thrill, Gone Shooting...
See?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

I am looking for some AC/DC songs to learn but wanted the good ones, which are not necessarily the ones that hit the top 40. These are some really great suggestions. Thanks!!! And you can keep them coming too.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

This whole album is epic.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

How could I *not* love this thread?

Let's see, I have been playing since I think 7:30 tonight. This is my first break... I played Gone Shooting, You shook me, Back in black. I played each song probably 5 times in a row and then came full circle! Practicing the solo to You shook me is exercise enough. Gone shooting is a blast. Such a great hook to the song. It just sucks you into a vortex. I didn't practice the stuff I was so suppose to but whatever. This is so much damned fun!


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I learned this one a while back. I particularly dig the pre-chorus.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Back in Black. The only one I knew front to back.. But now I would have to revisit the solo .


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Sarong?
This might work.








As for song, "If you want Blood"


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

bzrkrage said:


> Sarong?
> This might work.
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap I got me the same one, my is used for a bed spread in my little corner of the house.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

This is the only song I've actually learned. I've gotten better with this solo since the recording, but it's very difficult for me to play with my monty, since I have a hard time accessing the upper frets. I can't add the right vibrato and have a hard time moving around up there. This is where I wish the neck joint was built more like a Scott Heatley LP.

[soundcloud]

__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fklon-solo%2Fhells-bells-solo


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

JBFairthorne said:


> I learned this one a while back. I particularly dig the pre-chorus.


My 2nd favorite - the main lick is so heavy.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

bluebayou said:


> If you were to learn only one AC/DC song, which one would it be? Any special reason why?


Thank you, thank you so much for starting this thread! I love it.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I never hear anyone mention 'beating around the bush'. I think it's a fantastic lick.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

jb welder said:


> I never hear anyone mention 'beating around the bush'. I think it's a fantastic lick.


I have never ever seen nor heard this! Ohhhhhhhhhhmg! I absolutely am just losing my mind over this song. Holy shite! So tight. This is crazy.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Beating Around The Bush...very cool.

...and Lola, shame on you...


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

JBFairthorne said:


> Beating Around The Bush...very cool.
> 
> ...and Lola, shame on you...


Never heard this or Gone Shooting until now!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I used to enjoy playing Hell's Bells.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

cboutilier said:


> I used to enjoy playing Hell's Bells.


Me too! When the boys got old enough to appreciate the stuff their parents listened to we bought them the CD and their own CD players. I have heard that song one too many times. I absolutely love them but this one particular song is too much but live it's crazy entertainment at it's best! They would repeat the very beginning of this song over what seemed like a million times a day. Couldn't take it anymore and banned that song in the house! After a week of no Hells Bells they were right back at it. 

I was so fortunate to see them before Brian left! It maybe never happen again. Who knows? This was on my bucket list. Cross one off.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Lola said:


> Me too! When the boys got old enough to appreciate the stuff their parents listened to we bought them the CD and their own CD players. I have heard that song one too many times. I absolutely love them but this one particular song is too much but live it's crazy entertainment at it's best! They would repeat the very beginning of this song over what seemed like a million times a day. Couldn't take it anymore and banned that song in the house! After a week of no Hells Bells they were right back at it.
> 
> I was so fortunate to see them before Brian left! It maybe never happen again. Who knows? This was on my bucket list. Cross one off.


I don't listen to them much anymore for some reason. But seeing them on the Black Ice tour was a dream come true for my inner child.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

cboutilier said:


> I don't listen to them much anymore for some reason. But seeing them on the Black Ice tour was a dream come true for my inner child.


I know this might be overkill but I listen to them all most everyday! I used to be listen to Van Halen as well but they sort of fell by the wayside! Go to get back into them! It makes me definitely in a better frame of mind!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Lola said:


> I know this might be overkill but I listen to them all most everyday! I used to be listen to Van Halen as well but they sort of fell by the wayside! Go to get back into them! It makes me definitely in a better frame of mind!


I go though long phases of what I listen to and learn from, and then circle back. Early on it was ACDC, KISS, Van Halen, etc. I didn't play for a lot of my teenage years, and then I found new inspiration in chicken picking country from Merle Haggard and Waylon Jennings, into Vince Gill and Brent Mason. Lately I've been on a bit of a blues binge: SRV, BB King, Clapton, Gary Moore, Hendrix, Albert King.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

cboutilier said:


> I go though long phases of what I listen to and learn from, and then circle back. Early on it was ACDC, KISS, Van Halen, etc. I didn't play for a lot of my teenage years, and then I found new inspiration in chicken picking country from Merle Haggard and Waylon Jennings, into Vince Gill and Brent Mason. Lately I've been on a bit of a blues binge: SRV, BB King, Clapton, Gary Moore, Hendrix, Albert King.


A blues binge is always the right thing to do! At least according to what I like. You can really express yourself playing the blues. I love just improvising. It's how you learn what fits and what doesn't fit over a 12 bar blues or whatever blues you play.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

pretty straight forward, but I've always loved the feel of this one
a little room to rip at the end, too


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I have to admit that some songs like A whole lotta Rosie Bon sang so much better than Brian.

What a commanding stage presence Bon had. He was the perfect front man for AC/DC! I like Brian as well though.

Look at the energy from Angus! Just incredible!


----------

